# Training Weapons



## KitEskrima (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all
I was wondering how people train with their sticks.
I usually use lighter ones in my class but heavier ones at home.
I taken photos of my really basic collection of training weapons contained within the link below.
http://kittomainia.blogspot.com/2005/11/thursday-3rd-november-2005-weapons.html
Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

I always try to use light ones and my instructor(s) always tell me to get something heavier than those chopsticks!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 4, 2005)

I use 1 inch nylon rods outside of class for exercise and power hitting, they are heavier than rattan and should last forever.  In class I use a fairly dense rattan, the stick lasts longer and it makes me work.

Lamont


----------



## KitEskrima (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi guys thanks for the replying.
I am going to purchase heavier sticks myself at some point to improve my conditioning.  In the class we are given heavier sticks to to do reps of roof blocks and reverse roof blocks in the air.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 7, 2005)

I've experimented with differant thicknesses and weights of sticks and realized that the thin sticks are good for flash or for sparring and a bit weak for banging sticks. 1" rattan fits my hand well but the weight is a bit lighter than my Kamagong which I've been trying match in weight.

To thick of stick makes me a bit slow in Serrada.


----------



## KitEskrima (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for the kind replies. I have taken photos of my Eskrima class for my weekly blog and you can see in the pictures we when are practising Palakaw we are using light sticks.
http://kittomainia.blogspot.com/2005/11/my-week-in-martial-arts-november-7th.html

We also do roof block/reverse roof block condtioning exercises with heavy sticks. Repetions of 50 or more for each arm.

There is an article on my week in the Martial Arts well the two lessons I had as well.

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your experiences with us!


----------



## CMS (Nov 14, 2005)

I use a similar collection but add a flat stick or wooden sword to practice edge awareness.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 14, 2005)

I use light sticks to practice with most of the time but have a set of 1 inch diameter solid steel pipes to do air drills with also ( your arms aches after a few minutes with these)


----------



## KitEskrima (Nov 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your experiences with us!


Thanks I have updated again but check back every so often as I plan to write more stuff on it.
http://kittomainia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2005)

KitEskrima said:
			
		

> Hi all
> I was wondering how people train with their sticks.
> I usually use lighter ones in my class but heavier ones at home.
> I taken photos of my really basic collection of training weapons contained within the link below.
> ...



I use heave sticks, in class and in practice. I swing live blades that are larger than what I might use normally as well, to get used to the heavier weight.  So, when I go someplace and pick up someone else's stick then the size and mass does not matter to me. Besides, I like the larger sticks as the fit in my hand with out being loose.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 19, 2005)

I usually use my medium weight sticks, but will sometimes switch to thinner, slightly lighter sticks.  If I know the others can take the pounding, I'll use my tree trunks, but not so much anymore.

If I'm feeling really masochistic, I'll play around with my ASP, but only for solo stuff.

All my training knives are aluminum and made by my instructor and fellow MT'er, arnisandyz.  I also have one of his training kerambits, and another kerambit trainer that's really just a live folder with a blade that's been ground down.

I also have a Smak-Stik, which I really like, but haven't gotten to use much.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I usually use my medium weight sticks, but will sometimes switch to thinner, slightly lighter sticks. If I know the others can take the pounding, I'll use my tree trunks, but not so much anymore.
> 
> If I'm feeling really masochistic, I'll play around with my ASP, but only for solo stuff.
> 
> ...



Hey Big C, I think we need a link to some of his latest works, or at least being up an old thread with some updates maybe?


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 20, 2005)

These are a bit old, but it at least shows some of his work.  He also has a panabas, gununting, and pinuti.  I can't remember if he's made a barong.  Probably.

http://www.fcamelbourne.com/supplies.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2005)

Those are some good looking training tools. Decent
price to! Aluminum trainers are great for working
with and getting a slightly more realistic feel while
still having that safety factor.

I use mostly medium to heavy sticks when training.
However when I train alone I almost always use
my Kamagong sticks. I also filter in aluminum, wood,
and live blades from time to time. Personally I just
like to train with different tools so that I will never
be to surprised when I pick up something. No matter
what I pick up it should have some kind've feel like
one of the training tools I use.

I also wrap with hockey tape every rattan stick that
starts to splinter. This ensures that I have literally
tons of sticks to use at any time.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Dalum (Nov 20, 2005)

I've got these 28" diamond wood sticks.  They are extremely dense and much heavier than my standard rattan sticks.  I use them when I am practicing and "weight training" with them.  I've got a student going to do a weapons form for a local competition and I've forced him to use my diamond wood sticks to train with.  I want hime to use them till a couple of days before then switch back to his personal sticks.  I'm sure that he will appreciate the weighting difference and learn how to use it to his advantage on the day of his competition.


----------



## KitEskrima (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Dallum!
Where can I find a pair of these 28" diamond wood sticks?They sound useful, thanks
KitEskirma


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 3, 2005)

KitEskrima said:
			
		

> Hi all
> I was wondering how people train with their sticks.
> I usually use lighter ones in my class but heavier ones at home.
> I taken photos of my really basic collection of training weapons contained within the link below.
> ...


 
I stick with one stick, a moderately heavy 6' rattan staff.  I was using someone else's much lighter staff just the other week, it was a little uncomfortable to me.  My nunchaku on the other hand are lightweight graphite ball bearing chain chucks.  I have this pair of wooden octagonals that are like aircraft carrier anchors that I'll spin around a bit for some arm conditioning, but in class and for any lengthy practice, I'm all about the graphites.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm not fimilar with  diamond wood  sticks  can you tell me a little about them


----------

